# How Can I Slice Wood for 2mm slices?



## Zegeli (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I need to slice a pile of wood for 2mm slices but the carpenters I have talked to tells me they can cut wood form minimum 1cm and that My only choice is plywood but I know a company that produces wood accessories and I can see that they can cut the wood for 2mm slices to be shaped in laser machines, here I attached 2 images from their production and how they cut it. I am very confused since the people I talk to have no idea how to manage and cut a piece of wood in 2mm size. Please let me know what you think or what kind of machines can cut wood like this???


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 20, 2012)

:thumbsup: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1401 :thumbsup:

And the pics you show are just a featherboard, bandsaw, and fence. 

So, either do it with a featherboard, bandsaw, and fence, or do it on a tablesaw with the link above.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How wide are the boards you are wanting to resaw? If they are under 7cm in width I would cut them on a table saw. I think if they are wider than 10cm in width it may become a bit unruly to resaw wood that thin on a bandsaw. It would help to use a bandsaw blade as wide as would fit on the saw with coarse teeth. You might also check with veneer or plywood manufacturers to see if you can buy the veneer that thickness. The core veneers on some plywood are about that thickness.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

2mm is pretty thin but it can be done as described above. I'm not sure what the use will be for and what kinds of tolerances you have. Once you cut the wood you'll have to sand out the machining marks which may be hard if done by hand.


----------

